# wie löse ich denn Fang am besten



## kolkangler (21. Mai 2018)

hi Leute
war das erste mal zum Brandungsangeln,da ist mir aufgefallen das man die Fische ganz schlecht vom Haken bekommt,weil sie so Tief  schlucken. nun meine Frage ,wie macht ihr das ?.
Damit die kleinen auch schadlos zurück gesetzt werden Können. 
Gruss vom Kolkangler


----------



## Aalbubi (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: wie löse ich denn Fang am besten*

Ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben, das Circle Hooks Abhilfe schaffen können.


----------



## jaiko (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: wie löse ich denn Fang am besten*

Auf jeden Fall grosse Haken benutzen. Ab 2/0 aufwärts. Dann kann man etwas selektieren.


----------



## Ted (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: wie löse ich denn Fang am besten*

Ich fische Haken ab Größe 2/0.
Circle Hooks greifen etwas später, meist im Maulwinkel. Ich meine allerdings mit denen mehr Fehlbisse gehabt zu haben und bin wieder zu den Aberdeen Haken zurück.
Außerdem solltest Du, falls Du Circle Hooks probierst, nicht anschlagen!


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: wie löse ich denn Fang am besten*

Schau dir mal dieses Video an... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCtPeXtnf_8

Erhältlich hier: http://shop.mega-angelcenter.de/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=141


----------



## kolkangler (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: wie löse ich denn Fang am besten*

hi
hast du das schon selber ausprobiert?
scheint ja gut zu funkionieren


----------



## sebwu (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: wie löse ich denn Fang am besten*

ich benutze so einen hakenlöser auch, würde aber nie im leben drauf kommen das bei lebenden fischen zu machen und schon gar nicht bei untermaßigen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: wie löse ich denn Fang am besten*



sebwu schrieb:


> ich benutze so einen hakenlöser auch, würde aber nie im leben drauf kommen das bei lebenden fischen zu machen und schon gar nicht bei untermaßigen.



Oft geht es ja auch nicht wirklich gut, ok, den Haken bekommt man raus, aber von schonendem Umgang kann eigentlich nicht die Rede sein.

Besser gleich auf große Haken zurückgreifen,keine rostfreien, dann sitzen die Haken oft vorne und auch ein abgerissener Fisch hat noch eine Chance.


----------



## Morraae (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: wie löse ich denn Fang am besten*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzuLDrJ2Eho


den hab ich grad gefunden, der scheint ja echt gut zu sein


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: wie löse ich denn Fang am besten*

Der Larchy ist super, aber bei Plattfisch wird das nichts, dafür sind die Haken viel zu langschenkelig.

Und bei den Fischen mit Küchenmaß ist es wurscht, wie ich den Haken wiederbekomme, *nachdem* er ordentlich versorgt wurde.


----------



## Michael.S (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: wie löse ich denn Fang am besten*

Es gibt jetzt eine ganz neue Methode einen Fisch vom Haken zu lösen , ich frage mich aber ob das auf die Dauer nicht zu teuer wird , Bild  anklicken wenn das Video nicht läuft    https://www.facebook.com/ottostackl...lAs0rScYk6mdliqm_qbcq4FK15ThwCEAhFuL-IvzLIeDQ


----------



## Ursus Albis (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: wie löse ich denn Fang am besten*

Ich empfehle eine OP-Arterienklemmzange.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: wie löse ich denn Fang am besten*

Den Larchy hab ich mir im Geschäft in Natura angeschaut, dürfte für Fische mit grossem Maul und bei normalen Haken funktionieren.
Ich habe jetzt aber von einem Kollegen eine Fahrrad-Speiche bekommen. Auf einer Seite ist sie flach geklopft, mit einer Kerbe in der Mitte. Soll angeblich auch bei tief geschluckten Haken in kleinen Fischmäulern gut funktionieren. Probiere es die nächsten Wochen mal in Dänemark aus....


----------



## kolkangler (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: wie löse ich denn Fang am besten*

also die richtige lösung gibt es wohl noch nicht schade


----------



## sebwu (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: wie löse ich denn Fang am besten*



kolkangler schrieb:


> also die richtige lösung gibt es wohl noch nicht schade




leider nicht, grad heut morgen hate ich wieder ne 20cm flunder die trotz 2/0er haken und recht aktiver führung am buttlöffel "bis zum arsch" geschluckt hat. da bleibt nur abschneiden, der haken zersetzt sich schon...


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: wie löse ich denn Fang am besten*

Hallo zusammen,

meine Kollegen und ich schwören auf Circle Hooks (Kreishaken). Egal ob hinter dem Buttlöffel oder in der Brandung. Keine Operationen, die Untermaßigen flitzen quicklebendig Richtung Grund, einfach genial. Das einzige Problem ist, den Reflex des Anschlagen zu unterdrücken. Gebt bitte für weitere Infos "Circle Hooks Plattfisch" in der Suchfunktion ein. Da gibt ein paar schöne alte Erfahrungsberichte. 

Nur Mut, Ihr werdet hoffentlich ebenso begeisterst sein und die Fische, die zurückgehen, ebenso.

Gruß
Steinbuttschreck


----------



## Mr. Sprock (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: wie löse ich denn Fang am besten*

Hallo,

(





Morraae schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzuLDrJ2Eho
> 
> den hab ich grad gefunden, der scheint ja echt gut zu sein


 war falsch zitiert)

Gemeint ist:


Zanderschnapper1 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal dieses Video an... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCtPeXtnf_8
> 
> Erhältlich hier: http://shop.mega-angelcenter.de/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=141



das Thema hatten wir vor Jahren schon mal im AB, als dieses Quäl-Tool auf den Mark kam (präsentiert am lebenden Tier).

Bei diesem "Hakenlöser" werden dem Tier bei lebendigem Leib die Eingeweide zerschnitten (Schlund, Magen, Kiemen - je nachdem wo der Haken sitzt und alle was in Richtung Maulöffnung zeigt.

Ich wollte das nur noch mal in Erinnerung rufen.
Selbst Meeresanglern, die eigentlich härter gesotten sind, wird dabei schlecht und mir persönlich bei einem Shop, der sowas immer noch ohne Warnhinweis vertreibt.


----------



## daci7 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: wie löse ich denn Fang am besten*

Sicher, dass du den Larchy meinst und nicht diesen Dreh-Haken-Reißer ausm Brandungsbedarf?
PS: Ich nehme beide nicht und hab die auch noch nicht in der Praxis gesehen. Ich vertraue auch auf die (große) Aterienklemme.

#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: wie löse ich denn Fang am besten*

Der Larchy hat auf jeden Fall seinen Drehpunkt weitaus höher als der Bogen des Hafens und daher ist verständlich, das die Hakenspitze  nicht rückwärts aus dem Stichkanal geführt wird, sondern quasi herausreist. Man kann das mit einem kurzen Stoß,  wie bei einem normalen Hakenlöser minimieren und dann sicher entfernennen,  aber das kann ich mit einer Aterienklemme  auch.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: wie löse ich denn Fang am besten*



daci7 schrieb:


> Sicher, dass du den Larchy meinst und nicht diesen Dreh-Haken-Reißer ausm Brandungsbedarf?



Danke für den Hinweis!
Ich hatte das falsch zitiert und meinte 



Zanderschnapper1 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal dieses Video an... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCtPeXtnf_8
> 
> Erhältlich hier: http://shop.mega-angelcenter.de/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=141



Zitat aus dem Werbevideo: ".... was Schnelleres und Fischschonenderes...."

Dabei handelt es sich um ein Gerät, das aus dem Haken ein Art rotierendes Messer macht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: wie löse ich denn Fang am besten*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis!
> Ich hatte das falsch zitiert und meinte
> 
> 
> ...



Ach du schei... So was habe ich ja noch nicht gesehen. Das soll fischschonend sein?  Unverschämtheit.


----------



## sebwu (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: wie löse ich denn Fang am besten*

aber funktionieren tut es, nur bitte nicht beim lebenden fisch


----------



## daci7 (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: wie löse ich denn Fang am besten*

Wobei man ja sagen muss - wenn man so manchen auf der Seebrücke mit Handteller-großen Platten und Winzdorschen hantieren sieht ... da kannste den Haken auch mit dem Pürierstab lösen, das ist ähnlich schonend.


----------



## Rosi (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: wie löse ich denn Fang am besten*

Aus so lütten Mäulern bekommst du gar keinen Haken schonend raus. Haken abschneiden und hoffen, daß er bald verrostet. Auch Circles werden bis zum Magen verschluckt, wenn man den Biß nicht rechtzeitig erkennt. 

Je mehr Zeit die Platten haben, um so tiefer wird geschluckt. Manchmal beißen die auch noch auf den 2. Haken vom Paternoster. 

Bißerkennung ist alles. (Bitte nicht mit Glöckchen in der Brandung oder Seebrücke. Die hört man nicht, weil die Brandung rauscht.)


----------



## kolkangler (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: wie löse ich denn Fang am besten*

Ich war am Samstag in Rerik und habe meine kleinen fische vorsichtig abgeschnitten ,denke mal das ist die beste Lösung
gruss Kolkangler


----------



## buttweisser (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: wie löse ich denn Fang am besten*



Rosi schrieb:


> (Bitte nicht mit Glöckchen in der Brandung oder Seebrücke. Die hört man nicht, weil die Brandung rauscht.)




....und das ständige Gebimmel beim Einkurbeln oder durch Wind und Bisse kann angelnde und nicht angelnde Mitbürger ganz schön nerven.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: wie löse ich denn Fang am besten*



kolkangler schrieb:


> Ich war am Samstag in Rerik und habe meine kleinen fische vorsichtig abgeschnitten ,denke mal das ist die beste Lösung



Sehe ich ebenfalls so.
Einen so filigranen Seitenschneider, dass man ihn tief ins Maul von kleinen Platten eingeführt bekommt, gibt es wohl nicht.


----------

